# More beaver help



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I found some fresh beaver sign on the river where I trap. Again most places are shallow but I set one Mb 750 where they have been coming out of the river to feed on corn. (Had a **** drown in the 750 last night)

Ther is another spot where they are feeding on a tree. I dug a channel leading up to the spot, mad a slide and placed a 330 there. Added some fighting mad lure to the mound and hope ther is a beaver in the morn.

Does this look ok? Will the beaver try to go through the trap or knock it down?


Here is the tree they are feeding on.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Look's good to me.Beaver may or may-not come back to the tree.But,they should see the trail you made and with the lure, you should have a beaver waiting for ya in the a.m.I assume "fighting mad" is a castor lure,even with-out a mound they should come over to check it out.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Great set-up and pics. I cant wait to check the trap(computer) with you tommarrow. I think we'll get one.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks good--I might add the you could place a diving stick accross the top to assure the beaver does not climb over the top, but the set should work fine as it is.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

WOODS said:


> Great set-up and pics. I cant wait to check the trap(computer) with you tommarrow. I think we'll get one.


 
Here is the veiw form this morning. Trap set off and no beaver in it. I guess frostbite was right, should have had a dive stick.


But my other beaver set looked like this!


Her weight



First Beaver.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrat's!!!!That's a nice one.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good job furminator! Nice one!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

nice beaver! was this by your house?


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

nice one!!!! i wish i had some beavers down here.... closest thing is a muskrat:yikes:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> nice beaver! was this by your house?


Yes, it was on the property that I deer hunt.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

WOODS said:


> Great set-up and pics. I cant wait to check the trap(computer) with you tommarrow. I think we'll get one.


The coni set worked finally. Picked up a 50 pounder this morning.

Will post pics later.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice job on the catches. I won't tell you nice beaver too The conni set usually works the easiest for me, but you may end up likeing the foothold better, but you are going to have problems with twist outs because of the lack of drowning water depth. You will see how easy it is for a beaver to twist out of a set once you skin one and remove the legs at the knuckle. 
If you have deeper water and choose footholds get yourself some empty sand bags and good strong wire to create a drowning rig that will allow you to fill the bag with dirt, rock or mud at the sight. It will certainly save on your back, although carrying out the catch won't


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice job, I caught 4 beavers this year and they all weighrd around 25lbs.
Those are some nice big beaver for southern Michigan.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of the 50 pounder I pulled with a 330. (Its going to be another long night in the fur shed)


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Congratulations! Those are some great looking beavers.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Fur,

Congratulations on your trapline success!

As you are finding out, the best way to learn to trap is to set traps and learn.

It seems that every situation is a little different from the last, but over time we manage to find the best ways to increase our chances for success at best locations.

Continued Good Luck on your Trapline!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks too all. 

Alot of my success come from what I learn on this forum.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is the first beaver.



And I finished my second last night. The heavier beaver measured a littlle smaller.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Great job on the put-up


----------

